# Cards for trade (US only)



## Cookie_the_Panda (Oct 25, 2015)

Quick update, if anyone has tried to get in touch with me for a trade and I didn't reply, I am really sorry. This is the first time I've logged on in a few months. I've been having  some health scares since before christmas, and honestly the only thing I have felt like doing is curling up and shutting the world out.
Anyhoo, I'm ready to get back to normal life again, and would still enjoy trading some of my cards. 
I have mostly series one, but I also have a small bundle of series 2. 

Series #2 for trade

(104) Labelle
(110) Leila
(111) Shrunk
(122) Lucha
(127) Kitt
(131) Pate
(132) Vladimir
(143) Olivia
(147) Scoot x2
(153) Alfonso
(158) Timbra *pending trade*
(160) Pekoe
(162) Mathilda
(169) Bud x 2
(175) Jay
(182) Alice
(183) Camofrog
(186) Charlise x2

Series 1 for trade:

(5) Kapp'n x2
(6) Resetti
(10) Pascal
(14) Luna
(15) Tortimer
(18) Bob
(23) Cheri
(25) Al
(27 Lopez
(30) Tiffany *pending trade*
(35) Dell
(38) Patty
(39) Jitters
(43) Puck
(44) Sheri
(47) Knox
(51) Opal
(54) Deena
(58) Monique
(59) Nate
(64) Pudge
(69) Bella
(70) Biff
(71) Yuka
(73) Flo
(74) Cobb
(75) Amelia
(78) Roscoe
(84) Benjamin


Cards I am looking for (Number of * means how badly I want said card, *** being top priority, * being not as high priority):


(1) Isabelle**
(8) Timmy *
(32) Blue Bear *
(50) Punchy **
(101) KK Slider ***
(102) Reese ***
(107) Katie ***
(108) Tommy *
(114) Blanca *
(117) Jack *
(137) Cookie ***
(148) Whitney ***
(150) Coco *
(156) Gabi **
(163) Ed *
(166) Kitty ***
(188) Ankha **
(196) Freya *


----------



## Reese (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey there, the trade with the other person for Portia ended up working out, but I'd be happy to trade Sable and Tutu for Digby and Pancetti


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Oct 25, 2015)

Gonna message you


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Oct 25, 2015)

Giving this a bump


----------



## CrimsonJH (Oct 26, 2015)

I can trade you Tom Nook for your Midge and Goose?


----------



## Boccages (Oct 26, 2015)

If you want Cherry I would like to Bertha


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Oct 26, 2015)

I've updated my list with my most current trades. A big thanks to everyone for the trades so far!


----------



## Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

I can trade you Sable for Resetti, lmk if you still need her!


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Oct 26, 2015)

Snow said:


> I can trade you Sable for Resetti, lmk if you still need her!



I actually got her through another member, but thank you! I updated my list, which atupid me forgot to do last night.


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Jan 24, 2016)

First post has been updated with some series 2 cards for trade


----------



## ThexFairestxAce (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey there! I really need Timbra! I could offer you Kitty if you're interested!


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Jan 24, 2016)

Messaged you!


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello. Would you like to trade Bluebear for Tiffany?


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 26, 2016)

*From You: Deli, Shrunk, Alfonso | From Me: Reese, Jack, Coco*

*Hello, Cookie!*

I have a thread going right now:

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ed-17)%97Resume-Tues-01-26-2016-(05-00-p-m-ET)

I can suggest a trade between us:

_From Cookie_the_Panda to Candy83:_
035 Deli
111 Shrunk
153 Alfonso​
_From Candy83 to Cookie_the_Panda:_
102 Reese
117 Jack
150 Coco​
If you like this offer?please let me know. If you want to say ?yes,? sending me a Visitor Message and/or Private Message will likely catch my attention faster.

I mail in 5 by 9 bubble mailer. 

_?Candy83_


----------



## Snow (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi! I could trade you Kitty and Freya for Lucha and Alice? lmk!


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda (Feb 2, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know I have not disappeared. I've been in the hospital, and just got home yesterday. I am going to be replying and leaving feedback here in the next hour.
Sorry about the lack of communication


----------



## Balverine (Feb 2, 2016)

I hope you get better soon!!

Would you trade my Coco and Cookie for your Labelle?


----------



## Snow (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey, if this is up-to-date I could trade you Kitty for your Lucha! lmk!


----------

